# Solved: accidentally deleted mail program from Leopard



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, being quite a newbie to macs ( I have a mac mini that I bought recently) it seems I accidentally deleted my mail program when I thought I was deleting a shortcut on my desktop. I still have the shortcut on my task bar or whatever it is called on a mac at the bottom of my desktop BUT it is no longer in my applications folder. 
I don't have a back up yet, haven't figured out how to do that and need to format an external cause mine are all in ntfs right now
I am running leopard and I know if I was on a pc I could pop in my windows OS cd and get it back but I haven't a clue how to do it with leopard. Is there a way to do this please? I hate having to chase back and forth between my pc and my mac to get my mail. 
Thank you so much for any help,
Linda


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, the shortcut is the icon in the "bottom task bar thing" called the Dock. The real program is in the Applications folder. You can easily reinstall the system by doing an "Archive & Install", which reinstalls your system and programs, without messing around with the files you already have. It's a bit of an overkill just to reinstall Mail, but it works.

You can read Apple's help doc on Archive & Installs here:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1545
(scroll down a bit)

Be sure to "Preserve Users and Network Settings"


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi, I don't think I explained myself very clearly and for that I am sorry . I had at one time dragged the mail icon onto my desktop . I am not sure what this did but after deleting whatever was on my desktop marked mail and emptying the trash my mail program is not longer in the applications folder. OR it is a month or so ago I did this perhaps in my infinite stupidity with my new mac I dragged the mail folder from my applications folder onto the desktop to make a short cut like I would with windows. Whatever I have done my mail program is gone out of my applications folder. The shortcut is still on the dock but the program is totally gone. I have looked in the applications folder and nothing. Clicking on the shortcut on the dock no longer works cause the application is gone. OOPS. I would really like it back as I have downloaded thunderbird in the meantime ( for macs) but it won't support multiple email addresses as far as I can figure. Thank you SO much for trying to help this former windows idiot . Besides which I am trying to learn how this thing works.


----------



## Ars03 (Jul 8, 2008)

go to a store or a friends house that has macs on display, drag and drop the mail.app (labeled just MAIL) from a display mac to a flash drive you connect to it, drag and drop from the flash drive to your applications folder on YOUR mac

Thanks


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI and thank you all. I finally found my leopard cd . I put it in and reinstalled the program. This is kind of fun , learning a whole new OS. I now forget which folder it was in but I could look again in case anyway else does something this stupid and needs to know. I sure do appreciate everyone's help.
Linda


----------

